
Linux kernel 5.1 has been released - r4um
https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_5.1
======
zzo38computer
Instead of pidfd_send_signal I would have wanted to have PIDFD_OFFSET, which
if you add a file descriptor (from a process's directory in /proc) to that
constant you can use it wherever a process ID is expected.

